# The $100 Dollar Club



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

To Uber X Drivers:
How often do you hit the $100 earnings mark in a single day?
And what is the most money you have ever made in a single day?

Sometimes I will hit the $100 dollar mark on Fridays nights and sometimes on Saturday nights.
The most I have made was $156 dollars in one day.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> How often do you hit the $100 earnings mark in a single day?
> And what is the most money you have ever made in a single day?
> 
> Sometimes I will hit the $100 dollar mark on Fridays nights and sometimes on Saturday nights.
> The most I have made was $156 dollars in one day.


Just X platform, or all including Black/SUV back in the day?


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Just X platform, or all including Black/SUV back in the day?


Hi, thanks for the question, I have adjusted the thread for clarification. I am referring to uber X people.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

I did 500 on just UberX on NYE! Pretty goo!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> To Uber X Drivers:
> How often do you hit the $100 earnings mark in a single day?
> And what is the most money you have ever made in a single day?
> 
> ...


Every Day.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

It would be difficult for me to work an 8 hour shift and not make $100. You get in the club after you have a $100 ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> It would be difficult for me to work an 8 hour shift and not make $100. You get in the club after you have a $100 ride.


My last over $100.00 ride was 18 minutes and 15 miles.

I felt so dirty !


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My last over $100.00 ride was 18 minutes and 15 miles.
> 
> I felt so dirty !


No such luck around here! New Englanders are cheap. If there was a surge like that, my pax would wait until they were out of the surge zone, stop the ride, and reorder. It's already hard to get a fare during a surge, they just wait.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> No such luck around here! New Englanders are cheap. If there was a surge like that, my pax would wait until they were out of the surge zone, stop the ride, and reorder. It's already hard to get a fare during a surge, they just wait.


This poor couple had a flight to catch.They were a stacked ping.

I had no idea they were on surge untill after I dropped them off.

5 a.M.


----------



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> To Uber X Drivers:
> How often do you hit the $100 earnings mark in a single day?
> And what is the most money you have ever made in a single day?
> 
> ...


About $500 New Years Eve


----------



## Toadster (Aug 10, 2016)

What's the trick in getting those rides? 5AM?
The metrics to count are time online vs. time driving a fare vs. $ made.
I worked 8 hours, driving fares 4 hours, made 170.00
You want fare drive time / online time as close to 1 as possible. (the two as close to equal as possible and fare drive time is always < online time.)


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

When I start a early morning shift 4am-3pm I'll take home $180-200 every shift like those and from 7am-3pm about $120-140 in pocket per 8 hour shifts.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't even get in the car if I think making $100 will be difficult.


----------



## redloh (Nov 6, 2015)

$300 NYE, and $225 Friday before Fat Tuesday here in Mobile, AL


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

My best day - $300 on a random sunday - it was a crazy night, I was working downtown but somehow kept getting surge'd rides to the airport at like 11 pm / 12 am, and got lucky with return trips from the airport back to downtown...


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

In Atlanta I usually hit $100 on Fridays if I drive 8pm-3am and on Saturdays the same. On good Sundays I've hit $100 driving 12 noon to 8 pm or so. My best day ever has been around $150.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> My last over $100.00 ride was 18 minutes and 15 miles.
> 
> I felt so dirty !


Not for long though I bet.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I used to hit 100 fairly easy everyday, just a few months ago.

Between summer (Florida's off season) and all the new drivers (at least 4 times as many as just a few months ago) it's tough to hit 100 per day. I've done it a handful of times in the last few months. This past Sat night I hit 170.00.... 100 plus of that was between 10:00p and and 2:00a

I also did real well in tips, nights like that are rare for me anymore. That used to be typical of the weekend.


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

For tomorrow's paycheck 8/24/16 (this past Friday and Saturday alone) $164 (8 hrs) and Saturday $202 (6.5 hrs) Indy market, much smaller than most markets. Biggest weekend day was $335.66 (Indy 500 weekend). Uber on


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Every Friday and Saturday night. Unless it's a weeknight and I'm only going online for 2 1/2 hours. Maybe I'm not just uber X because I can take XL too. Best day was $300 last Saturday but I was online for 10 hours and it was 324 total miles (including dead-head miles).


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

i made 560 in a single day during a local rave(midnight something? forget the name of it). I made about 340 during hard summer, only worked one day.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael2017 said:


> To Uber X Drivers:
> How often do you hit the $100 earnings mark in a single day?
> And what is the most money you have ever made in a single day?
> 
> ...


This is just sad, at least for those of us who remember the good old days.

$156 best day. SMH


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> No such luck around here! New Englanders are cheap. If there was a surge like that, my pax would wait until they were out of the surge zone, stop the ride, and reorder. It's already hard to get a fare during a surge, they just wait.


Wait, what? And you would stop? Please tell me you asked them to get out of the car, and went offline so they had to wait for another ride. I had one girl, wanted to do same, I told her oops, you got different driver, and she was pissed. Lol


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

My best days have been between $200-$500. The days that $500 happens, it is usually a good day already, then I get a long ride to ice the cake. You just have to put yourself out there at events and eventually you will get the good rides. I try to do other things with my downtime so I don't have to consider the wait time as work.


----------



## Uberdrivingisgreatfun (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi everyone
The money is always out there! Just go (drive) and find it. I made $123.00 driving over 6 hours on a MONDAY night. Had 13 rides !!!


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

176 from 11-5am


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Earnings are what is also known as profit.
To "earn" $100 for a shift you have to obtain enough revenue to first deduct your expenses (Ubers 25℅, gas, repairs, amortization, vehicle replacement).
That being said, I doubt very many of you are in the $100 club
TwoFiddyMile
Truther


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

3-6 hours. 3 with boost or surge, 6 if I get no incentive help.

my best 600$. 2 massage parlor drop off, and a lot surge that day+tips


----------



## Osa (Aug 9, 2016)

My first Saturday I drove for uber I made $201. I drove for 11hrs. I was amped like a mice chasing another mice, driving all over metro detroit like a maniac. This was 2 weekends ago as a uber newbie. I realized if I kept going at that pace my car will run to the grave. Now I just snook around for the almighty surge that never seems to rain. Hopefully college football will make it rain in pure Michigan


----------



## Kit4katt (Aug 25, 2016)

Not including promos I've been hitting around 160 a day in the burbs but more if I go to the city


----------



## Kit4katt (Aug 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I used to hit 100 fairly easy everyday, just a few months ago.
> 
> Between summer (Florida's off season) and all the new drivers (at least 4 times as many as just a few months ago) it's tough to hit 100 per day. I've done it a handful of times in the last few months. This past Sat night I hit 170.00.... 100 plus of that was between 10:00p and and 2:00a
> 
> I also did real well in tips, nights like that are rare for me anymore. That used to be typical of the weekend.


----------



## Kit4katt (Aug 25, 2016)

I think kleenex the number of drivers will die down as those who are. Otherwise serious or have other issues with the job will drop out.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

USUAL MONDAY


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

lol I gotta move. im lucky to hit 120-150 fri and sat nights. My best night in 2 months $200.30 (random Wednesday with a $250 trip) . Maybe just some weekday trips to Chicago.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Super noob here, only my first week in. Not sure if this is good amount for uberx. Most of my day ends with app off returning back home about 30 miles away. Oh need to deduct the $250 new driver promo


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> USUAL MONDAY


That's hot.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Most days I can earn $100+ easy. Last night I did $170 + $50 tips. Had one wierd night a few weeks ago that I only caught $65 in fares but brought in over $140 in tips... must have been a full moon. Next day, $130 in fares and zero tips.

Last week our State Fair was going on. I pulled in $900 fares net and $250 in tips.

Tonight was early surges, and late night surges that made the bank. 27 trips plus one no-show, and one more no-show that got into the wrong Uber car and drove away.


----------



## Hippy Matt (May 29, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> When I start a early morning shift 4am-3pm I'll take home $180-200 every shift like those and from 7am-3pm about $120-140 in pocket per 8 hour shifts.


Where the **** do you drive? Come to the tampa market, it'll flip like a switch to $100 per 12hr shift, 5-20 tips


----------



## Hippy Matt (May 29, 2016)

I rarely hit $100 anymore. Best day was $230 on a Saturday with a couple tips. Best week was $623 for 43 hrs. Tampa market is doo doo.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

On decent days, when I can find a good tempo, I can usually make $100 in five or six hours. 

That being said, I am not seriously ambitious about finding surge, driving late nights or hanging out at airports and major venues. If I were, I imagine I would make more.


----------

